

Apple licences key fingerprint sensor patent from IDEX - clauritz
http://www.idex.no/#!/news/companynews/idex-announce-unique-fingerprint-sensor-patent-license-with-apple-and-authentec/

======
DigitalSea
I seriously hope the new iPhone or any iPhone doesn't have a fingerprint
scanner, it's gimmicky and really only serves a purpose on an IBM Thinkpad.
But to be honest, a fingerprint scanner is the only thing modern phones have
yet to add and no doubt if an iPhone does have one, Apple will make it a key
selling point. It'll be interesting to see what applications Apple ends up
using fingerprint identification for.

~~~
clauritz
If Apple decides to include a fingerprint sensor, it will surely not be
gimmicky. Every sensor in the iPhone today (eg. magnetometer) has a real
purpose for improving user experience (directional geolocation), but the
implementation (apps) can be somewhat gimmicky (compass app). I believe it
will be totally invisible to the user, improve security (more secure than PIN)
while improving user experience (no need to enter pass lock PIN, itunes
password, etc).

I've read speculation that the sensor itself would be placed under the home
button, but I think it makes more sense to have it placed directly beneath (or
inside) the screen. (Does it make more sense to push the home button to
authenticate, or to just slide your finger to unlock?)

Apple has the possibility to add an passbook-style app which can store your
passwords and be a front end authenticator for other apps/websites (kinda like
OS X Keychain). A 1Password for the regular guy.

